# Is BA more of an irritant than BB?



## The big guy (Oct 6, 2005)

Is BA more of an irritant than BB as far as injections are concerned?(swelling, soreness)
Would grinding test base help when making suspension, making into a finer powder... and how much ba do you add to water if any?


----------



## Stu (Oct 6, 2005)

bb is painless


----------



## Mudge (Oct 6, 2005)

People have injected 1/2+ cc of each before and reported no pain, so not everyone reacts the same.


----------



## The big guy (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm sensitive to ba's


----------



## Mudge (Oct 7, 2005)

I dont use much, on purpose. But I also dont plan to let my stuff sit around for 3 years anyway.


----------

